# New chicken moms



## BootedBantam

I was wondering how many people on the forum are new to chickens and just starting out? 

Would anybody be interested in starting a new chicken moms club?


----------



## jmc0319

I am totally new. No chickens yet. Just planning the coop build.


----------



## Heathers

jmc0319 said:


> I am totally new. No chickens yet. Just planning the coop build.


I'm in the same phase. I want to get everything ready before I get any chicks. I have decided on the daisy coop. It's really cute my only problem is trying to think of how I can move the run around. I heard or read that it is good to move it so the grass does not die out. Well happy reading and this is a wonderful place.


----------



## jmc0319

Thanks a lot and good luck to you also. I am still deciding but know I want to build my coop and run. We will see how that turns out. Plenty of ideas and opinions online which is great. This is a great place!


----------



## BootedBantam

Great!! I look forward watching your families grow.


----------



## Mamachickof14

I'm new to raising chickens! This was my first summer (got my baby chicks April 1st) and this will be my first winter. I'm a bit worried about that! Count me in! Jen


----------



## kiwicsi

I'm a newbie too  Hubby and I assembled the coop the other day and I'll be getting my first hens on Sunday. I would love to be in the new chicken moms club!!


----------



## BootedBantam

Sweet....It also helps me seperate the names and figure out who is who. I am new and love hearing from all new moms. Plus chicken friends are always nice.


----------



## rob

ive only been keeping chickens for a few months. but i cant be a mom.


----------



## BootedBantam

New Chicken Dad


----------



## rob

BootedBantam said:


> New Chicken Dad


sounds good to me.


----------



## Heathers

rob said:


> ive only been keeping chickens for a few months. but i cant be a mom.


Hahaha how about - Rooster Rob -


----------



## rob

i like it


----------



## Mamachickof14

BootedBantam said:


> Sweet....It also helps me seperate the names and figure out who is who. I am new and love hearing from all new moms. Plus chicken friends are always nice.


 Where will we find this? Jen


----------



## BootedBantam

On this thread......there is no list, just hard to figure out who's who's. I just thought it would be nice to all raise our chickens together and learn and share as we go. You are now on the list lol

So down with Rooster Rob. Love it!


----------



## Heathers

I'm dying laughing over here. Hahaha I love this place.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I am a chicken newbie as well. I got my first ones in July and added a few more in August. I was given a rather large and beautiful coop. I have 12 hens. I had 2 chicks that ended up being little roosters so I had to return them. The lady i got them from was an angel and traded me a couple hens for them. First hard thing about having chickens so far, the whole family was attached already.


----------



## Happeesupermom

I'm new, too! I got my first pullets in August & added some more in September for a total of 11.  

I'm in deep south Texas, where it's always hot!  Hoping for eggs starting around December or January.


----------



## BootedBantam

Thanks everyone for being supportive....I think we have a great group. Looks like we are waiting for eggs. I know I am.


----------



## Heathers

I'm not yet I hop to be next year. I am just learning all I can before I get any.


----------



## chickengirl2012

*new to chickens*

That sounds a great idea, new mums chicken club, me, mum and dad talking about it and talking about chickens, ordering a coop it's all so exciting


----------



## chickengirl2012

that sounds a great idea


----------



## Jim

New here as well. Started out planning to get 6 about 2 months ago and to never get chicks. Reality today, 3 hens, 10 chicks in the brooder box (our second round), 6 just went into the "small" coop and run, and 9 pulleys in the larger coop and run with the 3 hens. We are planing our next coop now, and plan to get a few more chicks in the spring to complete the flock. Oh, and plan to breed the buff orps, and seramas in the spring.


----------



## BootedBantam

Chickens are addicting. Welcome everybody, our new chicken group is growing and growing.


----------



## Lady_Alia

We had chickens growing up but this is MY first time caring for and owning chickens. I gotta say, I love my birds!!


----------



## Energyvet

Welcome to the forum from NJ. Read the threads, request a sticker, get yourself put on the map, enjoy all the lovely members and conversation, play word games. Come back often. Nice to see you here.


----------



## BootedBantam

@EV haha love the post. Sit down, grab your coffee....enjoy chickenland!!


----------



## Heathers

Hey everyone just wanted to let ya all know my mom is in the hospital. So I am not sure when I will be able to check in. Don't have to much fun without me. Hahaha


----------



## BootedBantam

Hope mom is feeling better...see or e-see ya soon!!


----------



## Energyvet

You are in our thoughts heather.


----------



## Happeesupermom

Praying for healing, wholeness and health for your mom.


----------



## Heathers

You all are so wonderful! Moms doctor said with her CHF and COPD. she will be in the hospital all weekend. She is none to happy about it but it's where she needs to be. I show her all the pics of the chickens and coops. She loves them. She wanted me to pass on love and hugs to all of you and thank you all for caring. I will keep you all posted as I find out what's going on.


----------



## Lady_Alia

So glad she's diagnosed and doing better! We'll keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kiwicsi

Well, I am officially a new chicken mom now! I just got my 4 chooks from the concentration camp this afternoon. Here are some pictures of the poor wee girls:










Huddled up in their nesting box, they just don't know what to do. I've moved them down into their run so they have a chance to feel the grass under their feet.

Here's another one with a bare botty:


----------



## BootedBantam

Congrats on new chooks....poor chicken butt!!


----------



## kiwicsi

Thank you! Because this girl has a bare bum, I've decided to name her Lady Godiva.


----------



## BootedBantam

Are they all like that? Where exactly did you get them? And what are you putting on the poor chicken butt? Looks sore! 

I have been checking my chickens everyday, behind the neck, especially, checking for lost feathers or marks, none yet!!


----------



## kiwicsi

I got them from a commercial battery farm yesterday, so all they've ever known is being squashed into a cage with other hens, no room to move, hence the long claws and bald patches. They've never seen the sun or stood on solid ground. At this stage, I'm just giving them TLC and peace and quiet until they get accustomed to their new surroundings and learn how to be chickens.


----------



## applejax320

Hello all! I am very new to chickens as well. We are military and moved to our new duty station here in the beautiful Pacific Northwest back in February of this year. Our neighbors and our landlord & lady have chickens and I caught the fever  I did as much reading as I could until finally felt we were ready to commit. We bought our chicks from a local breeder just days before my husband left for his 3rd deployment. He'll come back to home-grown eggs! We acquired 2 coops (one free off Craigslist and another for $20 from a neighbor). We got one predator-proof and moved the girls in 10/2 when they were 6 weeks old. They love being out if that brooder box! We have so much fun watching them run around the yard during the day. We wanted 4 originally, but the coop we completed only suits 2. Planning on getting 3 more in the spring after we complete the larger (free) coop. We decided to name them after flowers and my 2 girls named our Golden Star Jasmine and the Black Star Violet. We are in love!!! I just happened across this app while enjoying a lovely fall day in my backyard. Life just can't get any better


----------



## kiwicsi

Welcome to the club, applejax!


----------



## muranofarms

This is such a great idea! Wish someone would have thought of it back when i started with chickens. Enjoy your new chooks!


----------



## BootedBantam

@Kiwi Good for you. Poor chickens, hope they adjust to their new surroundings and grow back some feathers. 
@Applejax Thanks for joining. 

Glad to know I am not alone in this chicken journey. So much information to sort through and chicken networking is exhausting. Do any of the new chicken keepers have any great resources that you would like to share?


----------



## applejax320

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have found several helpful resources. www.backyardchickens.com and www.thecitychicken.com. Some great books are The Joy of Raising Chickens by Jennifer Megyesi; Raising Chickens for Dummies; The Backyard Homestead Guide to Raising Farm Animals by Gail Damerow. I have a stack of books from the library on the subject that I just haven't gotten to yet. I will you all know how they go  How about from anyone else?


----------



## Energyvet

Welcome from NJ Applejax! Enjoy the show!


----------



## BootedBantam

I went to 4H last night. Plan to take some classes and be trained to be a project leader in poultry. I also have a chicken class tonight in Boise with a local author who specializes in backyard chickens and laws. I save all my resources to my pinterest, if you want a link send me a PM and I will give you the link if you want. There is also a kindle book thread that shows you what I am reading. Good luck with your chickens everyone!!


----------



## Noodle

*New chicken gmom lol*

Hi we put eggs in the incubator on the 18th of feb and chicks were due to hatch yesterday. I had a few pecking but nothing yet. how long does it take to hatch and how long do i wait to know nothing is gonna hatch? please help these are my kids eggs and have been waiting for these babaies.


----------



## mrsgreengardenchicken

Dont worry about moving it around lots of places sale wheel kits that you can put on the coop. Very easy to instal.


----------



## mrsgreengardenchicken

Once you start to hear some pecking it can still take 3-4 days more.If they dont hatch with in 2 weeks then you should through them. I didnt have the heart to through mine out I kept them for a month but still nothing happened with the dud eggs. You are supposed to get about 50% to hatch if you get more then that then your doing great but 50% is normal.


----------

